# We now have a group on Goodreads.com



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wanna be my friend?


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely!  I've mainly used Goodreads to track my books and read reviews but would enjoy sharing with some "friends" as well.  Just click on the goodreads link in my sgnature and "add" me.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent!  Thanks!

I'm hoping more of the forum members here check out GoodReads, it's a great site!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be too!  I'm also Robin Goodfellow on Goodreads.  I like the site a lot.  Especially the quote section.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I will be too! I'm also Robin Goodfellow on Goodreads. I like the site a lot. Especially the quote section.


Cool! I just sent you a friend request.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm at GoodReads somewhere, as Fred Handel. I haven't spent much time there--found it confusing. It makes me grateful to have KBoards! Any friend here would be a friend there...but this is where I belong!

Al


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I hadn't heard of it and checked it out.  Looks better than Shelfari!  I just signed up as Kirstin.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep I'm over there too.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirstin said:


> I hadn't heard of it and checked it out. Looks better than Shelfari! I just signed up as Kirstin.


Did you sign up as "Kirstin" or as "Kirsten Nelson"?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Did you sign up as "Kirstin" or as "Kirsten Nelson"?


Kirstin, but my last name is Nelson - however if the Kirstin had an e in it, it's not me..... I'm busily adding books right now.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Oy. GoodReads, Shelfari, LibraryThing...so many bookish sites! I'm a friendly person, but you guys will have to help me if I'm going to survive at any of them.

I say again: KindleBoards is where I feel at home!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> I say again: KindleBoards is where I feel at home!


Don't worry - no one's forcing you to run away from home! Some of us are just enjoying finding others with common website interests.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirstin said:


> Kirstin, but my last name is Nelson - however if the Kirstin had an e in it, it's not me..... I'm busily adding books right now.


I just sent you a friend request, at least I hope it's you!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> I just sent you a friend request, at least I hope it's you!


got it!!!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Kristin - I tried to "befriend" you also, but ended up with finding dozens of Kristin listings.  Can you post a link or find me via the link on my signature below?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Hi Kristin - I tried to "befriend" you also, but ended up with finding dozens of Kristin listings. Can you post a link or find me via the link on my signature below?


just added you. my avatar is the same there as here on KB if that helps....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Oy. GoodReads, Shelfari, LibraryThing...so many bookish sites! I'm a friendly person, but you guys will have to help me if I'm going to survive at any of them.
> 
> I say again: KindleBoards is where I feel at home!


lol, it's okay Brassman. We're glad you found kindleboards too. But all those places are good places to keep up with your books, post reviews, comments, what have you. But it's okay if you just want to stay here. We'll talk about books with you here too.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, it's okay Brassman. We're glad you found kindleboards too. But all those places are good places to keep up with your books, post reviews, comments, what have you. But it's okay if you just want to stay here. We'll talk about books with you here too.


Whew! Thank heavens! Each of those book sites is a fairly complicated culture, and they take some exploring and TIME, of which there's never enough. I joined GoodReads so long ago that I nearly forgot about it. I was so naive in those days that I used Fred Handel as my handle (get it? George Frederick Handel?). The place never captivated me like this place has. KBoards is a complicated site too, but it does work and it's intuitive to a large measure--great work, Harvey!

I've dabbled a little at Library Thing because there's a cadre of linguists there, and I know linguists. I IS one!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Kirstin said:


> just added you. my avatar is the same there as here on KB if that helps....


Got it. I see it would have helped if I had spelled your name correctly! sorry


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Got it. I see it would have helped if I had spelled your name correctly! sorry


 happens ALL the time


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> was so naive in those days that I used Fred Handel as my handle (get it? George Frederick Handel?).


I totally understand. You can't believe how many people I run into online from my own past that want to know who Mr. Goodfellow is. Especially friends on facebook. It's become the way I weed out people I don't need to friend over there. When the message shows up in my facebook box that starts "Congratulations! When do I get to meet your husband?!" I know I can ignore that one pretty easily.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I used an excel spreadsheet to keep up with my books. What is the advantage to using Goodreads, Shelfari or any other "book" sites?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes! I can't tell who any of you are. There's a Robin Goodfellow who has dancing skeletons for an avatar and never read a book, several Antones and and so many Kirstins it made me dizzy. I'll keep looking. I sent Robin Goodfellow wedding congratulations.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Angela said:


> I used an excel spreadsheet to keep up with my books. What is the advantage to using Goodreads, Shelfari or any other "book" sites?


I'm hardly the one to answer, but my guess is members mainly use the sites to discover good books. Speaking for myself, I don't see how you can beat the 'Boards, though. I've even gotten excellent movie recommendations here, among other good ideas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I used an excel spreadsheet to keep up with my books. What is the advantage to using Goodreads, Shelfari or any other "book" sites?


I have no idea but it gives me a good excuse to avoid working.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I'm hardly the one to answer, but my guess is members mainly use the sites to discover good books. Speaking for myself, I don't see how you can beat the 'Boards, though. I've even gotten excellent movie recommendations here, among other good ideas.


I agree. I came here after 2 days of frustration on the Amazon boards on November 1st and have been here since. I have a facebook account to keep up with friends and family and barely have time for that!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yikes! I can't tell who any of you are. There's a Robin Goodfellow who has dancing skeletons for an avatar and never read a book, several Antones and and so many Kirstins it made me dizzy. I'll keep looking. I sent Robin Goodfellow wedding congratulations.


rofl, that's not me. I'm not recently married, and not really into skeletons. My av is the same as the one I use here. Although I'm sure the other Robin Goodfellow appreciated your good wishes.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl, that's not me. I'm not recently married, and not really into skeletons. My av is the same as the one I use here. Although I'm sure the other Robin Goodfellow appreciated your good wishes.


Drat. I searched for Puck, Hob, and Will-o'-the-wisp too.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I also use it to keep track of books I have read. I will gladly add you as a friend

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1036242


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

krissynae said:


> I also use it to keep track of books I have read. I will gladly add you as a friend
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1036242


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am, feel free to ad me. 
My name there is Liz Kelso (I think)


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

busy91 said:


> I am, feel free to ad me.
> My name there is Liz Kelso (I think)


Great! Thanks!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm on  Goodreads.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

If this is too off topic, my apologies. I'd be interested in adding people who mainly read off Kindle to my friends on goodreads. Anyone else interested in this? I think the only way to do it would be to post our goodreads users names here or to create a kindleboards group on goodreads that people join. I can't find a way to search people by interest.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in Goodreads, JP Morgan.
jp


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

modkindle said:


> If this is too off topic, my apologies. I'd be interested in adding people who mainly read off Kindle to my friends on goodreads. Anyone else interested in this? I think the only way to do it would be to post our goodreads users names here or to create a kindleboards group on goodreads that people join. I can't find a way to search people by interest.


There is this Kindle group there: http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/2802.Amazon_Kindle
It doesn't seem to be too active. But if you want to start a new one, I'll join.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am on goodreads as KindleKay


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> I am on goodreads as KindleKay


Are you sure that's the name you used there? I did a search and couldn't find you.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup....goodreads.com/KindleKay

(I just double checked cause I can be absent minded sometimes)


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> Yup....goodreads.com/KindleKay
> 
> (I just double checked cause I can be absent minded sometimes)


OK, I think I found you! Just sent a friend request...


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey guys, we now have a group on Goodreads!  So be sure to join!!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

So be sure to log on and join!  It's free and it's fun!  

Compare your book lists with other members.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just joined, thanks for creating it.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

My pleasure!  Now we need members!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Joined!  Many thanks, nelamvr!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

link?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Octochick said:


> link?


what she said.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

www.goodreads.com

It is Facebook for readers...


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Join Goodreads at goodreads.com.  Then go to groups and search for Kindle. I joined the Amazon Kindle group.  I hope that's the right one.
jp


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

There is an Amazon Kindle group and there is a new Kindleboard group.  Join them both!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Join Goodreads at goodreads.com. Then go to groups and search for Kindle. I joined the Amazon Kindle group. I hope that's the right one.
> jp


Exactly why a link directly to the group would be helpful!

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/15591.Kindleboards_com

fyi: searching _Kindle_ will not get you there.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is a direct link to the group, but if you don't have a profile with goodreads, it won't do you much good....

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/15591.Kindleboards_com

And no, you have to seach kindleboards...one word. Shows right up


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, I got it right this time.  I'm a member of the kindleboards group.....
jp


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm there! Where's the free food?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> I'm there! Where's the free food?


I thought YOU were bringing it!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

There's food?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

It's e-food. And e-drink.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> It's e-food. And e-drink.


Lo-cal available?


----------



## rshives (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm also on Goodreads, rshives is my name there.  I've added some of you I think.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I just joined as um...Liz harman I think...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I joined goodreads and also the kindleboards group. Posted and voted.
Kuhl.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I just got my GoodReads account set up. I'm http://www.goodreads.com/cegabq
Feel free to friend me.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.goodreads.com/chellatrix  

Let me say in advance, Thank You For Being a Friend.

I wanted to add the appropriate song, but apparently nobody has actual permission to use the thing. Here are the images -- go ahead and supply the words and melody.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I think that I a cuckoo for cocoa puffs....I could have SWORN that I saw an advertisement on Goodreads.com for getting the goodreads app for iPhone.  But when I went to look, I didn't find it.  Has anyone else seen this or do I need some medication??


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

When I log on there is a site announcement at the top of the page that says there is a new mobile site, but I don't see anything specifically about the iphone.  When I go to goodreads.com on my phone, the mobile application automatically appears.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I've kept track of my reading in a marble-covered copybook for years. Goodreads is making that a bit easier, as well as helping me keep better track of my to reads.

I've joined the Kindle group, and am on as stormhawk.

I would like to see a Kindle Progress Bar added to the Currently Reading shelf, though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone else need to know about this?
Come on over and join there too.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just joined goodreads as "Sugar From KB"


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I was already a member of goodreads and I just joined the group!  My name is Christine Kelly.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been on Goodreads for a long time.  I use Goodreads to keep track of what I've read and what I have in "to-read".
jp


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been over at Goodreads for a few months now too. I am in the Kindle and Pendergast Task Force groups.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I just joined Goodreads.  It looks like an interesting site.  My user name on there is Dankinia, and I joined the Kindleboards group.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I'm at GoodReads somewhere, as Fred Handel. I haven't spent much time there--found it confusing. It makes me grateful to have KBoards! Any friend here would be a friend there...but this is where I belong!
> 
> Al


I'll second that "confusing" part. I am super-lo-tech, admittedly. But KB is easy to navigate and sensible in its organization. There are a lot of smart, literate, interesting folks on GR. But the way it works is stressful--and far from fun. Glad to hear I am not alone. Again: KB is a real pleasure--for very many reasons!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Goodreads is a different kind of website and I think it's great.  Love that I can list books I've read, currently reading, etc.  It's a true booklovers site.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

back2nature said:


> I've been over at Goodreads for a few months now too. I am in the Kindle and Pendergast Task Force groups.


Oooh...I love Pendergast. Preston and Child, right?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

OK I'm in too! Just what a I need, more books to read -- NOT! LOL

EllenR


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm loving goodReads as well. Someone here also mentioned the SciFi and fantasy Book Club so I joined it. Oh my. So many recommended books for me to catch up on...


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Oooh...I love Pendergast. Preston and Child, right?


Yup.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

There is also a great group on Goodreads called M/T Reading Friends for those of you who like mystery/thriller type books. We also read and talk about all genres depending on what a member is reading and wants to discuss, but the focus is m/t's.

gail


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just discovered Goodreads...and the thread here.  Began entering "My Books" and had to take a break as most of them are still packed (moved here in Jan, but will be moving again some time early next year).  I am F1Wild there, too and would welcome anyone.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm ValHallaGirl  on goodreads!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just joined yesterday. I'm luvmy4brats there too.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

I started using Goodreads in June of this year. Add me. Don't be shy.  My username is digitaltempest.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> Wanna be my friend?


Hi, I've been on Goodreads for quite awhile, though I don't contribute to Groups as much as I'd like. What's the name of the group and I'll look for it.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I should get back on my goodreads account. Got my entire English class into it last year. Lol. Add me when I find my account lol


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I just joined. Feel free to add me as a friend.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3093953


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I recently joined my username is the same MistyD107.  Feel free to friend me if you like


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm on goodreads too.... http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2813551


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am on Good reads also.  Rie142  You can add me if you want.  I am still trying to find my way around there.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am on goodreads as RavenclawPrefect....I need to update my books since it has been awhile since I have been over there


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

stupid question alert but I'm a pretty new member at foodreads.  How do you follow someone?  I can't figure out how you signify you want to/are following Someone's reviews. Sorry for the stupid question


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> I am on goodreads as RavenclawPrefect....I need to update my books since it has been awhile since I have been over there


Yeah I have that same problem.
There are only so many hours that I can spare from work and household projects.
And I want to spend most of those reading.
And some here.
Doesn't leave much for other sites.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone else find Goodreads difficult?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I scroll through Goodreads some days, but yeah, not very joyful experience lately.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ladyvolz said:


> There is also a great group on Goodreads called M/T Reading Friends for those of you who like mystery/thriller type books. We also read and talk about all genres depending on what a member is reading and wants to discuss, but the focus is m/t's.
> 
> gail


i might have to look into this with the mystery books


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

wow I just spent way too long browsing books I've read over the years and adding them to my shelf!!! It actually reminded me that many of them were "borrowed" and never returned!

anyways my url is:  goodreads.com/earthlydelites feel free to add me


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, stupid question from a goodreads newbie.  How do you change a book from "currently reading" to "read"?

Thanks,

Lynda


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

> Okay, stupid question from a goodreads newbie. How do you change a book from "currently reading" to "read"?


Not a stupid question!  You can click edit & change it that way or if you rate it with the star system it will automatically switch to read.


----------

